# Any Slot Car Racers Here?



## Kellan Meig'h (May 19, 2022)

I've raced slot cars, 1:24th scale, 1:32nd scale and HO scale for too many years, like fifty-five. The California slot scene was hot in the 60's-70's, then died out, then came back, then kind of slowed down. Now that I'm retired in the Midwest, I kinda wanted to get back into it except no raceways for the 1:24 cars are closer than three hours away. So, thought I would set up an HO set in my basement. Plenty of room for a 4 X 8 layout and maybe a 4 X 12 layout, four lanes. Not trying for six lanes, since that means searching out those rare ($$$) 15" radius corners.

Let me know what you think, what you like, any tips for the new cars. I don't really know the new HO cars that well, my knowledge will build a mean Fray car, T-Jet or four-gear but past that, not so good.

When I have time, I'll post a link to some of the old classics I have for laughs.


----------

